# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Mohon komentar dan saran rekan-rekan

## beryl

Saya mewakili team administrator forum, memohon komentar dan saran rekan-rekan semua mengenai segala sesuatu tentang forum ini.

Segala masukan atau kritikan atau ide dari rekan-rekan semua sangat kami harapkan untuk perbaikan dimasa mendatang.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Congrat Kamerad Beryl  ::  
Great Job!!!
Forumnya OK!! Cuma Masalah Grouping Topik aja...
Ada yg sebaiknya digabung dan dijadikan sub topik, karena potensial sepi thread-nya...
Still on discussion w/ Kamerad Karom
He will let you know...

----------


## beryl

> Congrat Kamerad Beryl  
> Great Job!!!
> Forumnya OK!! Cuma Masalah Grouping Topik aja...
> Ada yg sebaiknya digabung dan dijadikan sub topik, karena potensial sepi thread-nya...
> Still on discussion w/ Kamerad Karom
> He will let you know...


Betul sekali Pak Ajik, mohon saran untuk grouping nya..

BTW: Kamerad apaan ya pak, maklum orang udik.. Hehe..  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> BTW: Kamerad apaan ya pak, maklum orang udik.. Hehe..


Kamerad = Kamera Digital
Diudik juga banyak koq, pak  ::

----------


## veros

mantap,lanjut terus sampai punya koi bagus..... :P

----------


## karom

maaf pak Ajik Rafles dan Kahlil44 (Vero) mohon ngisi dulu diforum perkenalan ya soalnya kita belum berkenalan nih sebelum memperkenalkan diri   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dengan senang hati, saya akan memperkenalkan diri p karom. Semoga ke depannya kita bisa lebih akrab  ::

----------


## veros

hehehhehehe
nama saya vero nama lengkap saya vero panggilan saya vero.
salam hangat koi   ::  maju dan pantang mundurtapi tetap noleh kebelakang yaa..  ::   :: 
sudah daftar sekarang   ::  ....Vero(kahlil44)

----------


## aling_888

Selamat Kepada KOI"S dengan Forum KOI"S nya yang baru.Semoga bisa lebih sukses dan lebih berbobot dan menampung aspirasi semua hobbys koi di tanah air .Boss karom dan boss lainnya sukses selaluuuuu............  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

[quote="beryl"]Saya mewakili team administrator forum, memohon komentar dan saran rekan-rekan semua mengenai segala sesuatu tentang forum ini.

Segala masukan atau kritikan atau ide dari rekan-rekan semua sangat kami harapkan untuk perbaikan dimasa mendatang.[/quote]

Pak Beryl, mau tanya..., kok urutannya Telur, Burayak, langsung Baby champion ?, kaga lewat pemeliharaan dulu langsung juara euy.., apa kaga lebih baik misalnya..jadi Tosai dulu,Nisai dll.. (maaf iseng aja nih..,abis lagi kurang kerjaan  :P )

----------


## beryl

Hehehe..   ::  
Sorry Pak, itu ide dari Pak Karom.. Saya cuma manut aja..
Pak Robby, klo ada ide bisa diposting dong.. Dari Telur sampe GC??

Salam..

----------


## karom

iya tadinya maunya begitu tapi bingung juga masak habis tosai nisai terus baby champion .. berarti ikannya bantet dong .. he he

ya udah deh langsung baby champion terus junior young champion .. young champion ... dst sampai grand champion maksudnya member di forum koi's ini champion semua gitu pak .. he he 

kalo ada ide lain kita welcome pak robby ....




> Hehehe..   
> Sorry Pak, itu ide dari Pak Karom.. Saya cuma manut aja..
> Pak Robby, klo ada ide bisa diposting dong.. Dari Telur sampe GC??
> 
> Salam..

----------


## mdharmaw

Boss Beryl,

Dengan hormat, kalo boleh usul,...bisa gak kalo setiap kali kita login ada menu yang memunculkan window baru tentang topik2 baru sejak kita login terakhir.

Yang ada sekarang saya lihat cuman topik yang belum dibalas aja.
Jadi saya tiap kali login kita mesti buka setiap indeks atau menu dari atas ke bawah. 

Kalo ada menu topik2 baru sejak kita login terakhir kan kita enak gak perlu kembali ke indeks  forum lagi. Tapi bisa langsung buka dari indeks topik2 baru sejak kita login terakhir.

Terima kasih sebelumnya atas diperbolehkan mengajukan usul dan saran.

Regards,
MDharmaW

----------


## beryl

> Boss Beryl,
> 
> Dengan hormat, kalo boleh usul,...bisa gak kalo setiap kali kita login ada menu yang memunculkan window baru tentang topik2 baru sejak kita login terakhir.
> 
> Yang ada sekarang saya lihat cuman topik yang belum dibalas aja.
> Jadi saya tiap kali login kita mesti buka setiap indeks atau menu dari atas ke bawah. 
> 
> Kalo ada menu topik2 baru sejak kita login terakhir kan kita enak gak perlu kembali ke indeks  forum lagi. Tapi bisa langsung buka dari indeks topik2 baru sejak kita login terakhir.
> 
> ...


Boss Mdharmaw yang terhormat..   ::  
Sebenarnya fitur tersebut sudah ada bos, cuman memang ngga ada hyperlink khusus untuk shortcut ke thread baru tersebut. Hanya ditandai dengan warna yang berbeda. Ada di FAQ kok Bos..

Semoga membantu.

Salam KOI's...

----------


## showa

kenalan dong..........

he..he..he...


kalo dah jadi GC wah sepertinya wajib di kasih hadiah nic, ayo di siapkan ya hadiahnya jgn lupa biar tambah seru nic forumnya......


ha..ha..ha..ha....



salam koi

rudy

----------


## dalozt

Kalo bisa ada listnya orang2x yang udah terdaftar di forum ini pak. Kan kalo diliat ada yg blom terdaftar yg laen bisa bantuin invite gitu..

----------


## karom

> Kalo bisa ada listnya orang2x yang udah terdaftar di forum ini pak. Kan kalo diliat ada yg blom terdaftar yg laen bisa bantuin invite gitu..


list nya kan bisa dilihat di "Anggota" yang ada di bagian atas halaman ini pak ...

----------


## beryl

Sorry bos Karom..
Sebenernya link "Anggota" yang ada di bagian atas halaman ini hanya bisa akses oleh moderator dan administrator saya.
Hal ini saya lakukan hanya untuk prevent spam pada awal forum ini launching aja sih pak, karena waktu itu belum sempat "patching" security nya.
Berhubung sekarang sudah, link "Anggota" akan saya buka lagi untuk seluruh member sekarang.

cheers,

----------


## karom

> Sorry bos Karom..
> Sebenernya link "Anggota" yang ada di bagian atas halaman ini hanya bisa akses oleh moderator dan administrator saya.
> Hal ini saya lakukan hanya untuk prevent spam pada awal forum ini launching aja sih pak, karena waktu itu belum sempat "patching" security nya.
> Berhubung sekarang sudah, link "Anggota" akan saya buka lagi untuk seluruh member sekarang.
> 
> cheers,


oh I C .. terima kasih atas klarifikasinya bozz

----------


## rvidella

Aku mau tanya donk soal gambar ikan di apresiasi ...
kadang kan aku suka taro di link friendster atau photobucket buat bisa di display di forum ... tapi kalo ikannya sudah dijual, aku suka delete gambarnya ... nah kalo ada di bagian apresiasi gimana? 

soalnya kan orang belajar apa yang kurang dan apa yang lebih mengenai pakem koi .. eh diskusinya ada tapi tiba-tiba potonya gak ada ...

sama kira kira thread di forum itu rencananya akan disimpan berapa lama yah? tidak akan pernah dicabut yah ... demi pembelajaran? makan tempat terus donk yah ... banyak tanya soalnya rada gaptek .... sambil seret om menkar yang jagoan IT   ::   ::   ::  

ada usulan mungkin?

dodo

----------


## beryl

Bisa juga gini brow, ikan2 yg masuk di apresiasi disendirikan..
Klo thread di forum akan disimpan selama mungkin hingga kapasitas 80% dari kapasitas total, kemudian old thread akan di backup (compressing)..

----------


## rvidella

sekarang forum koi-s sudah rame dan orang semua pada nulis ... ada fungsi view new post tapi kalo kita gak login beberapa jam saja sudah banyak postingan baru dan kadang kalo click view new post karena keterbatasan halaman jadi gak semua bisa ke display sehingga kita miss beberapa thread yah

gimana nih?

----------


## h3ln1k

PR neh om beryl   ::

----------

